# Allroad TDI



## Biod RC (Nov 15, 2000)

Any news on Audi shipping an Allroad TDI to the states? I`d die.... or kill for one of these.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroad TDI (Biod RC)*

not that i've heard of... imported privatly maybe.. wouldnt that be nice?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Allroad TDI (allroad_audisport)*

No, that's not in the cards. However, I know at H20 International, one of the diesel guys from MD showed a Passat 4Motion he'd converted to a 2.5TDI. That's probably more easily doable.... taking a U.S. car and converting with a motor that you import.
If you're serious, call Ed Sheets at New German http://www.ngpracing.com . They've got some really good contacts for importing things like a European motor and other needed parts for a conversion. They could probably get you a motor, and older allroads are getting under $20k. Plus, you can probably sell the 2.7T to recoup some of the money.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroad TDI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They could probably get you a motor, and older allroads are getting under $20k. Plus, you can probably sell the 2.7T to recoup some of the money.

that sounds likea HUGE hassle.. cool.. but wow... 
did they ever make a 4Motion TDI passat?


----------

